# ظهور ملكوت الله في الصليب والقيامة



## النهيسى (24 أبريل 2011)

*
 ظهور ملكوت الله في الصليب والقيامة

 القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*





    كان مزود بيت لحم هو العرش الأول للملك، ملك الملكوت، على الأرض، وكان الصليب الذى كان رُفع عليه فى الجلجثة هو عرش التتويج الذى توج من عليه ملكاً يجذب إليه الجميع "وأنا أن ارتفعت عن الأرض أجذب إلى الجميع. قال هذا مشيراً إلى أية ميتة كان مزمعاً أن يموت (225)". كان بعض اليونانيين يريدون أن يروا المسيح وسألوا تلاميذه من أجل ذلك فقال لهم "قد أتت الساعة ليتمجد ابن الإنسان" وأخذ يتكلم عن موته الوشيك على الصليب والذى سيكون سبباً لانضمام الكثيرين إلى الملكوت " الحق الحق أقول لكم إن لم تقع حبة الحنطة فى الأرض وتمت فهى تبقى وحدها ولكن إن ماتت تأتى بثمر كثير (226)". فهو ذاته البذرة التى كان يبج أن يموت لكى بموته يجذب الكثيرين إلى ملكوته. قال ليوحنا ويعقوب ابن زبدى عندما طلبت أمهما من السيد أن يجلسا واحد عن يمينه والآخر عن يساره فى ملكوته "أتستطيعان أن تشربا الكأس التى سوف أشربها أنا وأن تصطبغا بالصبغة التى اصطبغ بها أنا … كما أن ابن الإنسان لم يأتى ليُخدم بل ليخدِم وليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين (227)"، فقد جاء ليبذل نفسه على الصليب لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية. قال فى العشاء الربانى "هذا هو دمى الذى للعهد الجديد الذى يسفك عن كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا (228)" وقال القديس بولس بالروح "هكذا المسيح أيضاً بعدما قُدّم مرة لكى يحمل خطايا كثيرين سيظهر ثانية بلا خطية للخلاص للذين ينتظرونه (229)" وأيضا "منتظرين الرجاء المبارك وظهور مجد الله العظيم ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى بذل نفسه لأجلنا لكى يفدينا من كل إثم ويطهر لنفسه شعباً خاصاً غيوراً فى أعمال حسنة (230)".





    وكما كان موته على الصليب هو مجده والصليب هو العرش الذى يتجه إليه الجميع كانت القيامة، التى لم يتحدث أبداً عن آلامه وصلبه دون ذكرها، هى برهان الحياة الأبدية فى الملكوت وقد تحدث بعدها السيد مدة أربعين يوماً عن "الأمور المختصة بملكوت الله (231)"، وبعدها صعد الملك إلى السماء وجلس عن يمين الآب يقول بطرس الرسول بالروح "فيسوع هذا أقامه الله ونحن جميعاً شهود لذلك. وإذا أرتفع بيمين الله وأخذ موعد الروح القدس من الآب سكب هذا الذى أنتم تبصرونه وتسمعونه. لأن داود لم يصعد إلى السموات.  
وهو نفسه يقول قال الرب لربى أجلس عن يمينى. حتى أضع أعدائك موطئاً لقدميك. فليعلم جميع بيت إسرائيل أن الله جعل يسوع هذا الذى صلبتموه أنتم رباً ومسيحاً (232)".





    من على الصليب أجتذب المسيح، الملك المتوج على الصليب، الجميع إليه وبالقيامة والصعود والجلوس عن يمين العظمة فى السموات صار موضوع عبادة الجميع باعتباره رب المجد، ملك الملكوت، المعبود الذى يجب أن تقدم له العبادة:

    "الذى إذ كان فى صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد صائراً فى شبه الناس وإذ وجد فى الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب. لذلك رفعه الله وأعطاه أسماً فوق كل اسم. لكى تجثوا باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن فى السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض. ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب (233)".




​


----------



## عماد+سامى (2 مايو 2011)

مجهود جميل شكرااا للموضوع


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 مايو 2011)

انا اعشق الصليب


----------



## kalimooo (3 مايو 2011)

من  على الصليب أجتذب المسيح، الملك المتوج على الصليب، الجميع إليه وبالقيامة  والصعود والجلوس عن يمين العظمة فى السموات صار موضوع عبادة الجميع  باعتباره رب المجد، ملك الملكوت، المعبود الذى يجب أن تقدم له العبادة:


جميل  جدااااااا

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (12 مايو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> من  على الصليب أجتذب المسيح، الملك المتوج على الصليب، الجميع إليه وبالقيامة  والصعود والجلوس عن يمين العظمة فى السموات صار موضوع عبادة الجميع  باعتباره رب المجد، ملك الملكوت، المعبود الذى يجب أن تقدم له العبادة:
> 
> 
> جميل  جدااااااا
> ...


*
شكرا للمرور الغالى
ربنا يفرح قلبك

​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 مايو 2011)

عماد+سامى قال:


> مجهود جميل شكرااا للموضوع


*
شكرا جداا
ربنا يبارك مرورك الرائع

​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 مايو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> انا اعشق الصليب


*
شكرا جدا
ربنا يباركك
مرور جميـــل

​*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (18 مايو 2011)

اشكرك اخى للموضوع المتميز 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## مختارة (20 مايو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود ربنا يباركك


----------



## تويا2 (20 مايو 2011)

بالتوفيق للاخت مختاره علي المجهودات الرائعه


----------

